# Can I have some ideas?



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to the world of writing! I too am working on a novel (it is my hope that it will be published!)
What you are suggesting sounds like a good base from which to build your story, but you never know which way the story may take you!

Just a few things that I might change on the plot: it would be more realistic and exciting if the instructor didn't tell the girl about the stallion, let the girl find him on her own then rescue him. It would add more tension if the horse is weak/thin and unlikely to make it. But it is your story, and yours alone. Write from your heart. You get much better material then!!

Now, naming!
Girl: Faith
Pony: Pancake (how adorable! I'm going to name a pony pancake someday, lol!)
Instructor: Rachel
Stallion: Racing Blue (cause the name Blue is uber adorable I think!!!)
Have fun!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree the girl should find him on her own.  Good story plot though!

Girl: Ally
Instructor: Rachel
Pony (is this the girl's pony?): Popcorn or Pancake
Stallion: Racing Red (his color could be chestnut and if the above question is for the girl's pony, then the stallion's nickname could be Rojo. )

Good luck with your story and if you ever want someone to proofread it, I will be glad to help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, I love the help.


----------

